# summer pork chop recipes?



## mano (Jun 24, 2013)

Any recs? I'd like to stuff them, if possible and have bleu cheese melted on top, and a sauce. Something that goes with red wine. But I'm open to anything inventive such as relishes. Mango, poached pear...?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

I love Iowa chops, about 2-2.5" thick, over hardwood charcoal with about 15 minutes of hickory smoke. Brine and drop some cracked pepper...that's all ya need. (of course, you can do more too  )


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 24, 2013)

At work we make a port wine shallot sauce for our pork chops. All it is is a ton of julienned shallots port wine and Demi glacé. It's delicious.


----------



## cnochef (Jun 25, 2013)

Pan roasted centre cut chop with homemade rhubarb relish (a treasured recipe from my late grandmother). Great with a Pinot Noir or chilled Gamay.


----------



## saxcolossusjr (Jun 26, 2013)

I did some pan roasted chops the other day, with a chunky maple apple sauce and a parmesean-cheddar crisps. Seemingly odd combo, but it worked incredibly well together!! Combining the apple sauce/pork and apple pie/cheddar combos all in to one!


----------



## rdm_magic (Jun 26, 2013)

cnochef said:


> Pan roasted centre cut chop with homemade rhubarb relish (a treasured recipe from my late grandmother). Great with a Pinot Noir or chilled Gamay.



The relish a family secret or are we allowed to know?


----------



## cnochef (Jun 26, 2013)

rdm_magic said:


> The relish a family secret or are we allowed to know?



I am saving it for my cookbook, but who knows when that will be finished, so here you go:

RHUBARB RELISH

4 cups fresh rhubarb, large diced
4 cups onions, medium diced
2 cups apple cider vinegar
4 cups brown sugar
1 tsp each of ground allspice, cinnamon and cloves
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground black pepper

Caramelize onions in brown sugar, then add rhubarb and other ingredients and saute until rhubarb is fork tender.

It is superb with pork chops or tenderloin.

You can keep it refrigerated for a couple of weeks or can it.


----------



## mkmk (Jul 4, 2013)

Yum. I do them pan-roasted. Quick sear, then remove to a warm oven. I make a pan sauce with demi-glace, white wine, and apple cider. I usually then thinly slice the chops, return to pan, and dump the whole mess over mashers.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah pan fried are awesome. 

Grapefruit and oranges & lemons salad with light leaves and honey, I dont like that with olive oil.

Just be generous with salt pepper and cayenne.


----------



## panda (Jul 5, 2013)

marinate and grill them, it's summer! 
so easy: few shots of tequila, 2 sazon packets, bottle of badia mojo marinade, stick in fridge for an hour. grill high heat till nice and charred.
serve with criolla sauce (bell pepper, onion, tomato, garlic, parsley, evoo, red wine vinegar)


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 5, 2013)

mano said:


> Any recs? I'd like to stuff them, if possible and have bleu cheese melted on top, and a sauce. Something that goes with red wine. But I'm open to anything inventive such as relishes. Mango, poached pear...?



Peaches are great and are in season right now...use some fresh ones and some white peach puree by Culinary traditions GOOD STUFF!!


----------



## cnochef (Jul 5, 2013)

Re: Peaches

You could make pan-fried chops with fresh peaches and a hot pepper jelly-bourbon pan sauce, topped with crumbled bleu cheese.


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 5, 2013)

unfortunately pears are winter fruits. if you can find comices though, just colour them in a pan and with noisette butter, i'ts awesome with foie gras and pork filets so it should suit nicely grilled ribs.


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 5, 2013)

cnochef said:


> I am saving it for my cookbook, but who knows when that will be finished, so here you go:
> 
> RHUBARB RELISH
> 
> ...



This is going to get made for Sunday dinner!! Looks so good I may dream about it


----------

